# Cheap, small mp3 player for props & haunt



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are looking for an inexpensive, small mp3 player to use in your props or with you haunt, heads up that this week's BIG LOTS! online ad (you can't order online, must go to store) has a Coby 1 GB mp3 player for 12 bucks (model MP-200). Great price. I picked up 3 of these earlier this summer for my yard haunt at $15 so this is a pretty low price for what you get. Sales price 9/14-9/20/08.

Here's the link to Big Lots ad--it's on the front page:
http://biglots.inserts2online.com/I...4301&adId=16506&adPath=BigLots09122008BigLots

Here's the link to Coby's product page:
http://www.cobyusa.com/?p=prod&prod_num_id=105&pcat_id=1001

If you are looking for powered speakers to play your halloween music or sounds from, check out BIG LOTS for that too. I picked up a pair of powered speakers for $5.99 and a more powerful set for $14. Happy with both and given the price if something happens to them, it's not a biggy.

BTW while at the BL website, check out their Halloween merchandise links.


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanx for the tip. Picked a player up today for my Ghostbusters Proton Pack. 

~ Robotparts


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know the info was useful. 

I have a Mac and had no problem dragging an mp3 file from the iTunes play list on my computer to the player (supports Windows and Mac OSX). Worked great, plugged it into 6 buck Big Lots speakers and voila! I've got some sound for the outside now. Not bad for the money. Now need to figure out what sounds/songs I need to pull together.


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

*MP3 Player that I can plug in?*

Can anyone reccomend an mp3 player I can plug in that doesnt need batteries / can run of ac power?

need a bunch of these. asap. thanks!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

The best I could do to help you find an audio device that can run on AC would be a portable CD player with adapter option. I'm assuming if you have an mp3 file, you can burn the audio to a CD. Here's my best suggestion at a very reasonable price--$15.60 on Amazon: The Coby CX-CD114. They make a less expensive model but it doesn't have the AC adapter option. I'm not clear whether an AC adapter is included or not with the player. The adapter isn't listed under accessories so it very well might include the adapter.

Amazon purchase link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LSWQEO?smid=A2E00TCQQ2O80P&tag=mysimon-ce00-20&linkCode=asn

Coby website link to product with spec info:
http://www.cobyusa.com/?p=prod&prod_num_id=117&pcat_id=1007

Not quite the same form factor as the slim mp3 players but not that bad either. You still have the 3.5mm audio out and do have the ability to run it off of batteries.

I didn't think the amazon price was bad but you might also see what stores like Big Lots for example might have with the same capabilities. I bought my mp3 players there for $12 each on sale.

BTW Coby's next model up, MP-CD521, for a few bucks more on Amazon is a personal mp3/cd player with 2 minute anti-skip protection.

Amazon.com: COBY MP-CD521 Personal MP3/CD Player with 120 Second Anti-Skip Protection: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51FMC6QD1EL

http://www.cobyusa.com/?p=prod&prod_num_id=111&pcat_id=1007#features-tab


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going to pick up a bunch of these for this Halloween...

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=BLK-C140-1GB-R&cpc=SCH

It's a cheap price on a good player. The C140 uses a regular AAA battery so you won't get stuck needing to charge anything and it's also very easy to copy files. It supports repeat of the track and all tracks.


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Spookie said:


> Thanks for letting me know the info was useful.
> 
> I have a Mac and had no problem dragging an mp3 file from the iTunes play list on my computer to the player (supports Windows and Mac OSX). Worked great, plugged it into 6 buck Big Lots speakers and voila! I've got some sound for the outside now. Not bad for the money. Now need to figure out what sounds/songs I need to pull together.


Weeeeeeee, got some nice amplified mini portable speakers for dirt cheap to go with the player

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E5IFC6

~ Robotparts


----------

